# Tv Mount Need Help?



## muffinman121 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 32 inch lcd on the wall and ive had it for about two years and im planning on buying a new 50 inch plasma. 

I do not remember how much my tv mount can support. Is there any way to check how much your tv mount can hold? 

There isnt a company name or anything on the bracket myself.
Any ideas?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Determine the maximum horizontal and vertical spacing of the screw holes of your mount. Many 50" TV's use a 400mm x 400mm (~16")bolt pattern but could be several others.

Flat Display Mounting Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most double arm mounts are made for TV's up to about 36" or for 36" and above.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

and you don't save receipts or user manuals?

Assuming you only purchased the bare minimum when you purchased the TV, it's likely not rated for a large flat screen.


----------



## canucknadeau (Mar 25, 2012)

You dont need your TV manual in order to find out how to mount your TV. All mounts use a universal mounting measurement to determine if the mount is compatable with your TV. This measure is called the VESA pattern. It is a 2 number format (ex. 200x200). You can easily find out the VESA of your TV by measuring with a tape measure the distance between the left and right holes and the top and bottom holes on the back of your TV. The numbers have to be in millimeters. Traditionally, most TVs are either 200x200 or 400x400, but depending on the brand it can range. Check the specs on the TV mounts your looking at, and you will find out if your TV will work with it or not. Kanto AV Systems has a really nice line up of TV Wall Mounts, and they list each one on their VESA compatibility.

Hope this helps...


----------

